# I've come to the conclusion that there is no PERFECT FLOOR for Dogs.



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

So the grass is planted and I'm onto my next summer project...

I've always wanted flooring that flowed through the entire downstairs living area of my house. Its kind of hodge podge right now. I've got some laminate in the living room, ceramic in the kitchen and bathroom(those will stay) and a couple bedrooms with just painted old wood floors. So here we go..... 

Everything is kind of a compromise. 

Hardwood--nice and they increase the value of your home probably more than anything--but they get scratched up like crazy, even the Hard Maples and Hickory's(some of the harder woods on the Janka scale for any woodworkers out there . A couple dilemmas. 1. any prefinished hardwoods have a small bevel on each of the floorboards. No way. Not with Dogs. I need a flat, flush floor for sweeping. I have to sweep EVERY night or it looks pretty bad. 2. Putting down an unfinished wood floor is a logistical problem with 3 Dogs. I'd pretty much have to take them somewhere for a week which is hard for me. 

Ceramic tile--yeah, I'd love it if I lived in New Mexico or Florida. Just doesn't go well in the entire house unless you live somewhere real warm. I do have it my kitchen and bathroom. 

Carpet--yeah, right 

Laminate--you know, I've had laminate for awhile now. And I'm a WOODWORKER in my spare time so I'm pretty biased towards wood. But laminate really has its place. Doesn't really show scratches. Stuff is pretty tough, I'd say far tougher in some ways than hardwood. Downside--though they've improved alot over the years, you always still kind of know you have a "fake" floor. And you really need a FLAT subfloor or the stuff doesn't lay well. 


So I'm leaning towards a nice hardwood floor. I haven't ruled out putting laminate down again, this time covering the entire downstairs. Oh well, I'll figure it out. 


So let me hear your floor stories, guys. I'm always open to suggestions.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We put down our own unfinished red oak floors. Aside from the fact that it almost killed us with labor, I would do the whole house in that in a flash. I used many layers of polyurethane on them and they have withstood I don't know how many dogs, kids, kids riding tricycles, rollerblades, dog toenails, dogs peeing on them, dog food spilled, kids spills, etc etc etc. 

Yes, we had to keep the dogs off them for a week while I was staining and urethaning them. It wasn't easy and we ended up with one doggie toenail mark where a dog sneaked by. But, they lived in the yard and the laundry room for a week and survived. 

We still have carpet in the family room and it looks a mess with all the doggie stains on it. I would love to rip it up and put hardwoods all thru there, and my bedroom. The only real problem now with the hardwoods is that Chelsy tends to slip on them now that her back is going. The traction isn't great for old dogs but I can put rugs down for her as a temporary solution. I say go for unfinished oak!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks Chowder. 

yeah, I'm leaning towards what you did. Lumber Liquidators has pretty good pricing(under $3/foot for 4" white oak) and I'm also checking with a smaller local guy I use for some of my woodworking woods. He might be able to come up with something pretty cool. 

I've only got about 500 sq feet to do so I think I can get it done. I've done a few hardwood floors so I know they aren't easy. 

thanks


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think i'd look at either an engineered wood look or bamboo....

it's like in the kitchen...had i stayed long enough to redo my kitchen i would have used the new engineered kitchen counters...we did use trex for our deck....and it was wonderful.....we are not wood worthy, because we're lazy and would not have kept it up, even though both of us love wood...

if they can fake something and make it look good....i'm all for it....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

When I bought my house four months ago, I LOVED my 50's Oak floors. Loved them. I have roughly 1200 square feet of it. My bedroom floors were so damaged I did carpet over those, but the entire ground level living area is the real hardwood. They are beautiful. 

Or, rather, they were. 
Oh how i would kill for tile floors again. I despise my floors. I have to constantly clean them, or they show every scuff, scratch, paw print, and spec of dirt. I hate them. I dry mop daily. I use my Bona mop almost daily. (if you have hardwood, you NEED a bona! they're awesome!) Let's be real... I have 7 dogs, and they're not exactly chihuahuas. My floors tae such a beating it's unreal. In fact, their new favorite game is to run and jump on the love seat, sending it flying across the living room floor and leaving huge black scuffs across the floor in its tracks. These scuffs take forever to scrub off. I've decided to no longer care. Do you have to take hardwood out to tile, or can it be tiled over? Any disposable income I have, is going towards these stupid scratched, scuffed wood floors. 

I know people love them. And I thought I did too. But I hate them. haaaate.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe to get the tiles to lay correctly, you're going to have to take out the hardwood.

You are right, though, there is no perfect floor. When I moved in to this house I was thrilled that the upstairs was painted floors. HA! No carpet to pee on or rip up, no hardwood to leave nail marks in, (downstairs living room is hardwood but it's so old, you would never know if they did), and bathroom and kitchen are linoleum...which, is probably the best. Still, painted floors! Yes!

No.

The boy likes to gnaw at the paint with his teeth. Is he serious?! Is he FRICKEN serious?! Use your toys, idiot! We're working on it and he is learning not to do that but no, there are no perfect floors.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

It's definitely trial and error trying to find the best, most cost effective and functional floor with multiple dogs. I have small dogs but also a doggie door so the daily dirt that gets brought in is a non-stop cleaning nightmare. And I like a clean house. If this gives you any idea how obsessed I am with my furkids, last year we added a room onto the house just for them. It's 15X17 and the floor is made of rubber. I have sound resistant panels on the walls to keep the room from having an echo and to give it a cheerful look. I have 6 dogs over the age of 10 and several really have a hard time on the slick floors. Everywhere else (other than office and guest bedroom) is either tile or hardwoods. Tommy my tiny boy, and my 17 yr old Doxie just can't get a good grip and slip around a lot. If we aren't home to watch them that's where they stay. I don't work and my hubby works from home so we're with them a lot but it's been a wonderful place for them.






They younger ones also love to play in there. The floor isn't easy to keep looking clean because it's black so it shows EVERYTHING but I don't regret doing it at all. When the time comes that we have fewer dogs then it may get turned into a home gym. If I'm still able to workout by then that is.....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Love the rubber floors and your doggie room!! Are they hard to mop? 

I had to show my husband your room so he could see that I'm not the only one who thinks about the dogs needs when it comes to the house. He keeps showing me house plans and I keep saying things like "there's no door to the yard for the dogs, or there's not a laundry room for the dogs to come in and wipe their feet". Now he knows I'm not the only one!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

It is SO all about the dogs around here. It is a total pain in the rear to try to mop because it's grippy. I know that's not a word but you get what I mean. It's like mopping cement. Just doesn't work. I have a floor buffer that has a brush attachment so I spray the floor with a diluted cleaner and use the brush on it. Then just either run a towel over it to dry it or use my wetvac if it's still a little too wet. Most of the time I just spot clean it but it gets the scrubdown once a week. We have affectionately dubbed this "The Rubber Room." I also occasionally threaten to lock my husband in there....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

upon further review...tile in every room with a drain.....then i can just hose them down....and the tile could be a travertine large 24 x 24...very elegant, very little grouting in between.....


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

This is what we ended up buying for the new house. If you're close to a HomeDepot I'd go check it out Kevin
Search Results for trafficmaster

We're doing a hardwood look in the living room, dining, hallway, and bedrooms, and a stone tile look in the kitchen and bathrooms.

It's REALLY durable and water resistant and has a 25 year residential warranty.

We considered all of the available options and this was the only thing that made sense having 6 big dogs.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

:usa: We have hardwood on our floors 4 dogs 5 kids us relatives who have walked on it, friends kids friends you name it people have walked on this floor and a lot of people. We have had no issues with it though. No big scratches at all. Also we are now going to put another flooring down because and only because I am changing my area here. redoing my kitchen dining room living room area to a kitchen great room. Opening walls ending my cabinets, getting new granite the works so redoing with a bit darker flooring wood of course. Your a woodworker, you know how strong the wood floors can be and the types that are best. Being that, you will certainly not make a mistake with wood. My husband also does woodworking and is building the cabinets out of (Jeeze I better get this right heehee)( Ok I have to ask him GOD how pathetic of me) its a different wood than the normal woods (or just harder to find wood)I guess UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Anyway the floor will be wood but we have decided to go with Shaw. He the last time we did wood got the flooring at either menards home depot whichever, these are his other homes heehee and he stained it and put the sealant and top coat on it. This time we are letting them do this haha! But my first floor never did I have any major issues ever with it! :usa:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Being in FL, we do have 18 x 18 porcelain tiles everywhere except the bedroom and office which are carpeted. What on earth was I thinking?? The carpet is just disgusting and its only 4 years old. Actually, once I get my fence in, that's my next project, to rip out the carpet and lay tile in those areas.
And I too adore all types of wood, especially teak and kauri, but with us being so messy, friends, and everyone's dog's tramping in water from the pool all summer long (and puddles from running upstairs to jump off 1st flr deck into the pool), hardwood floors aren't the most intelligent choice. Plus, that horrible hurricane we had? Well, the brand new tile floors were the only things that came out unscathed when the water from the pool was blown all through the house, so for us it pays to hurricane proof as well.
If I lived in non-hurricane country, I'd definitely lean towards a mixture of hardwood and tiles. 

You are going to have to take some before and after photo's for us Kevin.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You are right nothing is perfect but I would not trade my wood laminate for carpet ever.. Yes it needs to be cleaned often (shark steam mop) but that is so much easier than rug clenaing plus when we took out the rug and saw those nasty pads I was nauseous. So it is a pain but it's quicker and easier and I feel like the floors actually get clean. Like Re my fmaily is not real wood worthy. It would never be maintained or refinished properly. It is beautiful though.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> It's definitely trial and error trying to find the best, most cost effective and functional floor with multiple dogs. I have small dogs but also a doggie door so the daily dirt that gets brought in is a non-stop cleaning nightmare. And I like a clean house. If this gives you any idea how obsessed I am with my furkids, last year we added a room onto the house just for them. It's 15X17 and the floor is made of rubber. I have sound resistant panels on the walls to keep the room from having an echo and to give it a cheerful look. I have 6 dogs over the age of 10 and several really have a hard time on the slick floors. Everywhere else (other than office and guest bedroom) is either tile or hardwoods. Tommy my tiny boy, and my 17 yr old Doxie just can't get a good grip and slip around a lot. If we aren't home to watch them that's where they stay. I don't work and my hubby works from home so we're with them a lot but it's been a wonderful place for them.
> View attachment 3151
> They younger ones also love to play in there. The floor isn't easy to keep looking clean because it's black so it shows EVERYTHING but I don't regret doing it at all. When the time comes that we have fewer dogs then it may get turned into a home gym. If I'm still able to workout by then that is.....


Donna what a great looking room for the dogs.
I love how colorful and functional it is. You are so creative!
Did you use rubber stall mats for the flooring?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> Do you have to take hardwood out to tile, or can it be tiled over?


Linsey, 

You've got to be careful putting tile over hardwoods. Guys do it all the time... the issue is that wood always wants to move. Some species more than others... Some cuts of wood move a bit less(like quartersawn)... 

The dilemma--tile doesn't move. Grout doesn't move. So you lay this non moving tile on a floor that flexes its muscles every season and CRACK. I'm not saying it would happen for certain. Like I said, guys do it all the time. I suppose some of it might depend on the region you are in. Michigan weather is so varied that it would probably not be recommended. I have doors that are so tight you can't close them in the summer. In the dry winter, they slam right shut. 

I'd talk to a flooring expert in your region. They might have a different take. If you do try it, make 100% certain you lay a backer board(like Hardiboard) over the floors first. Then tile.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Liz said:


> You are right nothing is perfect but I would not trade my wood laminate for carpet ever.. Yes it needs to be cleaned often (shark steam mop) but that is so much easier than rug clenaing plus when we took out the rug and saw those nasty pads I was nauseous. So it is a pain but it's quicker and easier and I feel like the floors actually get clean. Like Re my fmaily is not real wood worthy. It would never be maintained or refinished properly. It is beautiful though.


I agree, Liz. Like I said, I am torn between laminates and hardwoods. I lean towards hardwood one day then read a post like Linsey's and think that maybe I should stick with laminate. they definitely have their place with Dogs.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> This is what we ended up buying for the new house. If you're close to a HomeDepot I'd go check it out Kevin
> Search Results for trafficmaster
> 
> We're doing a hardwood look in the living room, dining, hallway, and bedrooms, and a stone tile look in the kitchen and bathrooms.
> ...


yeah, I have seen that stuff. interesting. I'm just not familiar with it. I'll take a look


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> Linsey,
> 
> You've got to be careful putting tile over hardwoods. Guys do it all the time... the issue is that wood always wants to move. Some species more than others... Some cuts of wood move a bit less(like quartersawn)...
> 
> ...



Bleh. I figured as much. I'm sure it will be pricey, the whole upstairs is hardwood, so ripping out 1500 sq. ft. of it, and then putting down tile... I better start saving now. lol.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Linsey, I should rephrase my advice... I'm just not sure. I wouldn't go tearing everything out right away. I'd get to a flooring expert in your area and try to get some opinions. One thing I am 100% certain of though... never never try to lay tile straight onto a hardwood floor. 2 issues- 1. most hardwood floors have some type of finish like Varnish/Poly(actually Poly is in the varnish family) and mortar won't adhere to the varnish. 2. The movement issue I mentioned above will separate those tiles/crack the grout at some point. I've seen this firsthand. 

My thought is you MIGHT be able to lay a backerboard/cement board OVER the hardwoods first then lay your tiles. I'm not 100% sure this is recommended but I think some contractors/flooring guys will be able to offer some advice. 

good luck.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> Linsey, I should rephrase my advice... I'm just not sure. I wouldn't go tearing everything out right away. I'd get to a flooring expert in your area and try to get some opinions. One thing I am 100% certain of though... never never try to lay tile straight onto a hardwood floor. 2 issues- 1. most hardwood floors have some type of finish like Varnish/Poly(actually Poly is in the varnish family) and mortar won't adhere to the varnish. 2. The movement issue I mentioned above will separate those tiles/crack the grout at some point. I've seen this firsthand.
> 
> My thought is you MIGHT be able to lay a backerboard/cement board OVER the hardwoods first then lay your tiles. I'm not 100% sure this is recommended but I think some contractors/flooring guys will be able to offer some advice.
> 
> good luck.


Oh, I won't have the funds to do it for a while. I'm fairly certain the dog's nails might actually have the hardwood torn out before we even get to that point. LOL. 
It will be a fairly expensive project. When the day comes, it's going to be a 30k kitchen remodel, tile for the upstairs 1500 sq. ft., and new carpet in the 1500sq. ft. basement. (I live in utah, and I simply can't justify anything "cold" down there because winters can be pretttty cold.... but the old Berber (sp?) has got to go.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Donna what a great looking room for the dogs.
> I love how colorful and functional it is. You are so creative!
> Did you use rubber stall mats for the flooring?


Thank you! I LOVE my rubber room. The flooring came in several huge rolls that were 4 ft wide and I guess as long as you need them to be. It's recycled rubber and has a slight texture to it. Our contractor installed it but said it was easy to put down, just very heavy. It's not the easiest thing to clean but well worth it for my little old dogs.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Thank you! I LOVE my rubber room. The flooring came in several huge rolls that were 4 ft wide and I guess as long as you need them to be. It's recycled rubber and has a slight texture to it. Our contractor installed it but said it was easy to put down, just very heavy. It's not the easiest thing to clean but well worth it for my little old dogs.


The rubber room is such a smart idea!
I have some rubber stall mats that aren't easy to clean either.
I wish I could just hose them off, but I can't.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> The rubber room is such a smart idea!
> I have some rubber stall mats that aren't easy to clean either.
> I wish I could just hose them off, but I can't.


Hehe, that is where stall mats over sloped concrete with a floor drain comes in!:tongue: 

But to the OP, we have, in our rental, old-I would guess 1940s-hard wood...I like it..and it so absorbs most scratches and doesnt really show them much. We also have the sticky back leno squares in the kitchen....they SUCK, my favorite would have to be the tiled bathroom! Stays cool in the summer, and easy enough to throw some rugs down on in the cool months!


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

we have hardwood simply because we hate carpet. 
we had actually just refinished our floors before we picked up our pup...and they looked good.
the breeder told us that one good way to keep dog's nails short is to use a Dremmel and sand them down.
so, his toes were sanded down and everything was great on the floors...until we doggy-sat for a friend of ours.
this huge, Rotty-Pit mix tore two huge gashes in our new floor the second he ran in the door.
I made him stay outside until he let me trim his nails, and then everything was fine.
so I guess it depends on what kind of work you'd be willing to put in to watching their nails.
I would still never go back to carpet, and I think laminate looks tacky.

definitely rip up the wood before putting down the tile.
my husband put in our tile himself and had to rip up the linoleum and buy new backerboard to make sure the floor was even.
we bought porcelain tile because it is a heavy-duty tile that is definitely dog-resistant.
now if only people would stop dropping their jars and breaking them on the floor...

good luck whatever you do!


----------

